# Can I use Get Data to link to a   .iqy     file?



## zip11777 (Jun 2, 2017)

Can I use Get Data to link to a   .iqy     file?


----------



## gazpage (Jun 2, 2017)

I've never use .iqy before, but I was under the impression that they aren't files that contain data but rather queries themselves. The Power Query approach would just be Get Data -> From Web.


----------

